# Workshop / Garage - Who has one?



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

If you're like me, then you're pretty good (or not real good) at making the best use of available space. I've just finished my workshop / garage and I'm working through getting things organized and determining where things like floor tools and storage will be.

I just purchased a domain to blog the things I've done to (and also in) my workshop / garage. I would like to highlight some really great shops that serve 'double duty'. I know you're out there or have a friend who has one. Shoot me a mail or post some stuff here. Pictures, links, info, etc.

I'm thinking the upper limit to be considered in this category is about 500 sq feet, and most everything that sits on the floor has wheels, including the car that parks in there from time to time. I should have the basics up in less than 24 hours. I love being able to host my own domains. haha

Thanks in advance guys,


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

My garage isn't done yet, but I'm looking forward to this blog to get some ideas on how to set mine up once the building itself is done. Thanks!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I always like new ideas on set-up. My 2 car garage has shared space (car and workshop). Looking forward to seeing yours.
Ellen


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Matt 
great Idea, My shop is the size of a garage but never used as one so I doubt I qualify but I have a couple of good storage ideas here and there.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

My garage is detached and is my storage and shop area I like it better than the basement.

I can open the doors on nice days, the sun is always behind it mostly.

Once I get it more organized I'll have more room.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have one, but I wouldn't call it a great garage/shop, but it works.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

My issue right now is how much effort to put into my garage/shop. I love our house (and my wife does even more) but I don't like the attached garage. I could see spending $5,000+ to add sufficient wiring, insulation, drywall, and an insulated garage door. The problem is, I feel that by the time I finish with all these things, I'll have wasted yrs of woodworking time and will be moving soon after. Who knows. I'd love to see some ideas, but I'm letting myself stay stuck in limbo. You may want to look at some blog posts by sIKE. He has done a great job on his space.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Click on tags button below, & click on workshop.

You'll find quite a few.

My workshop is a never ending project.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

I am working on my garage/workshop to get more organized (I can't believe I said that with a straight face) so that my lovely and gracious wife can park her car in the garage during the winter. I have mobile bases for everything and am revamping my shelving and benches to better store lumber, plywood and tools and still provide room for Etta's car. She got tired of getting into a subzero vehicle every day this winter. I will post some pics as it progresses. I think the mobile bases are going to be a real help in this matter along with some well thought out lumber and plywood storage.

Mart


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

I lucked out and we bought a house with a 3 car garage. The 3'rd stall is at a 90 from the other 2 (has its own exit to the alley instead of the street). The insulation and the bulk of the wiring was in place when I moved in.

This made it easy to separate the back stall out as the main shop, then my parking stall became lumber/extra machine storage.

And the wife can still park in the garage! (Usually)

The 1 stall size is kind of limiting, but I have it packed in pretty well. Just can't have any more machines. So I need to sell my old Delta 700 scroller, and I think I'm going to replace my King Seeley made Craftsman combo stander with the heavier Delta 6" belt unit.

That said, Cabinet saw, sander, drill press, bandsaw, router table, jointer and hopefully room for the planer once I'm done. Plus room for a shaprening/machine bench and a wood working bench plus a DC and 60 gallon compressor isn't bad. (this is all in the shop) it would be nice to have room for a Miter Saw or RAS but thats not in the cards.

Once the new owner of the Kalamazoo 610 bandsaw gets that picked up I can build a lumber rack in the storage stall and that will free up a lot of room there as well.


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, folks. I apologize for the delay. Dont ask! (grin!) I finally got my site up and started adding some content. I'll be moving things around from site to site in the next week or so.

Right now the domain is indexed with Google and a search for 'Workshop Garage' without the quotes is coming up at the bottom of the first page of results. Putting in quotes would look for those the words exactly as they appear. Without them it searches for pages that simply contain those two. That's very good for very a site with small content and two common keywords. Yeeeeehaaaa!

I want to start highlighting workshop garages and small shops on a regular basis very, very soon. If you have one and wouldn't mind the publicity, I would love to hear from ya. If you know of one, let me know. If you have a storage solution or other innovative idea that would benefit the 'small shop' drop me a line as well.

The site is in my signature. Thanks in advance, Matt


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine is a front bedroom of a 16×80 mobile home just look at my workshop


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I just finished converting a "storage building," that was only 1/2 enclosed, into a nice small shop for my use. I put the storage building name in quotes as the original building required a lot of repair and modernization in order to even apply that label to it (it originally was a 2 horse barn with an attached tack room). Now, all that is remaining is to hook up permanent electrical and finish out some of the minor problems created during the renovation.

It is such a convenience to have a place that I can store, stack and work in without tripping over all the accumulated "stuff" that seems to find its place into the garages, basements…etc. that I have had to use in the past.

I have a subscription to Shopnotes and refer alot to a booklet they published called the small shop (it has a lot of very good plans for tool work stations, stands, benches, storage and also some innovative ideas to convert small spaces into efficient work areas.

Needless to say, I am always on the lookout for ideas and sources for inspiration to make my "haven" a more enjoyable space to work in. Your page sounds like a great idea.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a garage Used now exclusively as a machine shop I keep the car outside in all weathers it does it good LOL. Anyway I also have built myself a purpose built woodshop-come-art-studio, were I practice my design capabilities til my heart is content it is the best thing I ever did apart from my family wife kids etc.of course.I built it with double glass and central heating so it is warm all year round Alistair


----------



## toymaker56 (Jun 16, 2009)

I got tired of having to reach over my power toolos to plug in whatever machine I was going to use. So, I
hired an electrican and installed ( TWO ) over head pull down 3 socket electrical cords like those used in automotive shops. Each one is on a separate circuit breaker, this is a must.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

My garage workshop is in a two car garage/basement. I have a partition wall that separates half the shop.
You can see it in my workshop photos. It seemed weird at first and I was going to knock out the partition, but
I find that I like it that way now. Table saw, Radial Arm, saw and workbench on one side closest to garage door to vent out dust. Other side has workbench, tool storage, drill press, band saw, grinder. Each room has enough floor space for glue ups. 
My current project is a 10×12 storage shed for lawn tools, so that I can claim some more space in the garage area for a planer and joiner. I am only wired for 20 amp 120 right now but have 2 circuits run so that I don't trip out.


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the support, however, some of you need to take some pictures of your shops and post them or shoot them to me. hahahaha

I'm thinking of using themes with the shop highlights. Like cooling, heating, toilets, tool storage, wood storage, dust collection, layouts, etc. I don't know.

I've been looking at shops but wanted to kick things off with a few volunteers or nominees. If you know of some great small shop in LJ or anywhere else, let me know.

Thanks again,


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I successfully negotiated to have my workshop INSIDE my home. heh heh heh. I have nearly taken over all of the bottom floor (minus the laundry room… and the recent extension that was built to move the stuff OUT of the planned shop area) 

We are now both enjoying it.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Matt i would love a garage that size if you look at mine its half your size about the size for a model t ford and thats a push lol…..

Andy


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's mine:










It's a 2 car garage (1 car, 1 minivan). The overall size is 20' x 28' - we made it a little deeper than normal for workshop and yard equipment. The shop is about 10' x 14'. Table saw, jointer dust collector and RAS are on wheels and the bandsaw, mitersaw, drillpress and routers live on the sides and rear benches. The benches on the left side and rear are 2×4 construction with 3/4" plywood on top and then overlaid with 3/4" oak strip flooring; and the left side is a couple of old kitchen base cabinets.

The walls are all insulated and covered with OSB, the ceilings aren't there yet so I also have a small bench in the basement (furnace room) for summer/winter work. It's basically a 2'x6' bench built just like above that I use for veneering, marquetry and parquetry. The adirondack chair is on it's last leg (literally) so that's the next project; there's also an aquarium and stand (walnut with burl panels) that I may get around to finishing someday; and a filter and blower from our old furnace that will be an air cleaner.

Wood storage is on the left side parallel with where I park the car. Chisels, planes, marking stuff, etc is all on the left wall; clamps, misc. and my tricked out blue and yellow Lion miter trimmer are on the rear and router bits, and misc. hand tools are on the right wall.


----------

